# Schwinn 1971 Kool Lemon Sports Tourer



## schwinnbikebobb (Nov 28, 2020)

I picked this one up at Memory Lane swap a few weeks back.  Just went ahead and worked on it. It needed a little love.  Kool Lemon has to be the most common color on these but it still is a good looking color.  Maybe that is why they used it for so long.


----------



## juvela (Nov 28, 2020)

-----

thanks very much for sharing this excellent find    

original rear mech for 1971 model year was the Campagnolo Gran Turismo





-----


----------



## schwinnbikebobb (Nov 28, 2020)

Oh yes thanks for the reminder.  I forgot to mention that whoever had it upgraded to the better Shimano Crane GS rear at some point.   A definite plus on these.


----------



## Tim s (Dec 3, 2020)

Looks great, nice work. Tim


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 3, 2020)

Another spectacular piece! I really think you should head out to Arizona and do a test ride thru the Salt River Canyon with that gearing.


----------



## juvela (Dec 4, 2020)

GTs58 said:


> Another spectacular piece! I really think you should head out to Arizona and do a test ride thru the Salt River Canyon with that gearing.
> 
> View attachment 1311503



-----

Thanks for this beautiful picture!    

Almost looks like there should be a rail line snaking through the hills for model railroaders to emulate.

Bike a terrific find for originality and condition - only fory-nine years young!


-----


----------



## schwinnbikebobb (Dec 5, 2020)

Hey GT    Going down would be fun.  Maybe helicopter back up.   Now I see why Evel Kneivel could not get his jet car over that!!!!    lol   Oh wait!


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 5, 2020)

schwinnbikebobb said:


> Hey GT    Going down would be fun.  Maybe helicopter back up.   Now I see why Evel Kneivel could not get his jet car over that!!!!    lol   Oh wait!




The Salt River Canyon ride is pretty interesting and very dangerous with many lives lost. Long ride down to the river on the South side and then a long ride back up on the North side. The North side is the worst and is a slow go but the ride down the North side is nerve racking. I've been thru that canyon maybe 100 times over the years. In October 1978 I was doing a side job adding on to a cabin in Pine Top for the owner of a plumbing supply business and one weekend he asked if one of us would drive his girlfriend's old Buick back to town. It was already dark when we started the trip back to Mesa and right before the road started the downgrade it started raining cats and dogs. I found out that Buick's wiper blades were shot, metal scratching on glass. It was all I could do keep from wetting my pants on the ride down, couldn't see a damn thing and once my buddy's tail lights were far ahead of me it became a ride from hell.


----------



## sd5782 (Jan 1, 2021)

schwinnbikebobb said:


> I picked this one up at Memory Lane swap a few weeks back.  Just went ahead and worked on it. It needed a little love.  Kool Lemon has to be the most common color on these but it still is a good looking color.  Maybe that is why they used it for so long.
> 
> View attachment 1308278
> 
> ...



Looks nice. First post for me as I just joined this forum. I looked at that bike there at the swap meet and saw you walk out with it and stopped to comment to you on a nice purchase. I have Super Sports, so didn’t have the need for that one, but price was right and bike was nice too.
Nice cleanup on it now too. I see the Kenda white walls on it now. How do you like them? Reason I ask is I am fixing up an 81 Miyata mixte that my niece owns and as much as I like gumwalls, I think on her silver bike the black walls would be best, but I see the whitewalls available and wondered how you like them. Thanks from Steve.


----------



## sworley (Jan 1, 2021)

Is Salt River Canyon old US 60?


----------



## schwinnbikebobb (Jan 1, 2021)

Steve

Yes I remember talking to you.  On the tires, the Kenda are OK.  I have used them a lot but I think from now on I will go with the Duro whitewalls.  I think blackwalls kind of drab a bike out.   Here is a pic of my silver Sprint with whitewalls.   I like the look a lot.


----------



## sd5782 (Jan 2, 2021)

Agreed on drabness of black walls for us vintage guys. Only reason considering them was the grayish color of the Miyata and with the upright conversion for a less old look for the niece. Seeing your whitewalls, I assumed them to be Kendas, but you must have Duro. Those probably wouldn’t be a good choice for the niece I am thinking as this bike won’t see the care we would give. Thanks and hope to see another show in the spring. I was kind of surprised it went on in the fall.


----------

